# living and working in cyprus



## punkz (Jul 11, 2015)

morning everyone, sorry to be a pain but I,ve just been reading on another post that if you wanta live in Cyprus for more then 3 month you have to fill in some form? can someone inlighten me pls. as I have not heard this.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

punkz said:


> morning everyone, sorry to be a pain but I,ve just been reading on another post that if you wanta live in Cyprus for more then 3 month you have to fill in some form? can someone inlighten me pls. as I have not heard this.


Please do not use text speak on the forum See rule 6. I have deleted your other post due to the over use of text speak/Pidgin English.


----------



## punkz (Jul 11, 2015)

why did you delete my post? because of text speak/pigeon English? can I just say veronica, learn to spell pigeon before you delete my post for using improper English. ( or is it that you just don,t like rock music or punk rock veronica?)shame


----------



## Kenbophaw (Apr 25, 2015)

Pigdin speak is the correct term to use, not pigeon. 

"pidgin language, is a simplified version of a language that develops as a means of communication between two or more groups that do not have a language in common. It is most commonly employed in situations such as trade, or where both groups speak languages different from the language of the country in which they reside (but where there is no common language between the groups)."


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

punkz said:


> why did you delete my post? because of text speak/pigeon English? can I just say veronica, learn to spell pigeon before you delete my post for using improper English. ( or is it that you just don,t like rock music or punk rock veronica?)shame


I deleted your post because it was in violation of forum rules. 
We have many members whose first language is not English and using text speak and pidgin English makes it harder for them to understand posts. 
It is also in violation of forum rules to question moderation decisions on the open forum. If you have a problem. you contact the moderator or admin.

To answer your original question, yes if you are staying longer than 3 months you must go to immigration and get a yellow slip, residents permit.

Veronica


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

punkz said:


> morning everyone, sorry to be a pain but I,ve just been reading on another post that if you wanta live in Cyprus for more then 3 month you have to fill in some form? can someone inlighten me pls. as I have not heard this.


To answer your question, it is the same rules in all EU. To be able to stay more then 90 days in an EU memberstate you need a permission to stay. This you will get if you can prove that you will be no burden to the state, meaning you have enough funds to survive on, or a work you get salary from or are registered as self employed or have state pension.

Which documents you have to show you will get listed when you make an appointment with the Cyprus immigration, which you can find in all district towns.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

punkz said:


> why did you delete my post? because of text speak/pigeon English? can I just say veronica, learn to spell pigeon before you delete my post for using improper English. ( or is it that you just don,t like rock music or punk rock veronica?)shame


I somehow don't think you will get the help and advice you request with this attitude. The grammar police are currently in the UK (Pete ) but there are always pedants (of which I am a leading member) who dislike poor English and rudeness. I trust my English is to your liking otherwise three years at Oxford will have been wasted.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> I somehow don't think you will get the help and advice you request with this attitude. The grammar police are currently in the UK (Pete ) but there are always pedants (of which I am a leading member) who dislike poor English and rudeness. I trust my English is to your liking otherwise three years at Oxford will have been wasted.


Haha, I think we are all pedants on here to a certain extent! I can't stand text speak either. It is quite difficult to understand if you are not English.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hiatusxenia said:


> Haha, I think we are all pedants on here to a certain extent! I can't stand text speak either. It is quite difficult to understand if you are not English.


Thats why the rule about no use of text speak. Then throw in a good smattering of pidgin English and posts become unreadable even for us Brits.


----------

